# Oil Dipstick Tube



## Macaulay.Flower (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I was checking the oil on my 1990 VW Golf GTI the other day and as I did the plastic part at the top of it broke in half. Me and my Dad tried to glue it together, but glue didn't actually bind the two pieces together. We tried some electrical tape but when it gets hot it becomes very malleable.
I tried taking the plastic part off the metal part but they seem to be one piece.
So - is this a very expensive and difficult repair, or is it as easy as unscrewing the old one and screwing in the new one.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (Macaulay.Flower)*

Its just a pressure fit keeping it on, you may have to pull quite hard to get that plastic bit off but it will come off. Then its as simple as getting a new one and pushing it on. Just make sure you push it on properly.


----------



## Macaulay.Flower (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (zgdonkey)*

When you talk about pulling it out, are you referring to the metal part that goes into the engine, or the plastic part on top that the dip stick fits in to?


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (Macaulay.Flower)*

The plastic part on top. They can be on there pretty tight but it will come off. Also be careful that no pieces of plastic break off and go down the dipstick tube.
This is the part I'm talking about;


----------



## Macaulay.Flower (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (zgdonkey)*

Wow you are awesome.


----------



## Macaulay.Flower (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (zgdonkey)*

So do I unscrew it or just pull on it with brute force? Is there a danger of pulling the metal tube out?


----------



## Macaulay.Flower (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (zgdonkey)*

OK, pulled really hard and got the broken part off. Went to VW dealership and got new part (5$). Looked in old part and noticed that the inside is broken off (where it hooks up to dipstick tube). Went home to look for broken off part in tube. Saw what we thought was it, but then realized that it is metal and is part of the tube. So it's "sort of" on right now. When we check the oil we take the whole funnel off. So I guess what we have to do is figure out how to break the new one so it fits, right? Or perhaps he gave us the wrong one.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (Macaulay.Flower)*

You just need to press it on further. It takes some force to get it to seat all the way.


----------



## acgjoe (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (randyvr6)*

I just had the same problem today. I tried Gorilla Glue but it doesn't seem to want to bond the two pieces of plastic together. I'm worried that some small parts of plastic have fallen down the dipstick tube. Any ideas on dealership price for NEW dipstick tube w/ orange plastic piece attached? This is a simple pop out of oil pan procedure?? Any help is greatly appreciated.
Joe


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil Dipstick Tube (acgjoe)*

Why don't you call the dealer and ask the price? I don't quite understand why people ask vortex when its just a simple phone call.
In NZ they are about $20 so probably about half that in USA dollars.
If you are concerned about the broken bits of plastic the only thing you can do is remove the oil sump pan and see whats in there.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1759840


----------

